# dakotajoe?



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

haven't seen him about for a while


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

He's probably tripping out on benzos right now.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

How do you trip out on a sedative?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought this board seemed more civil.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Pip,

No, Im still here. Sorry, I didnt respond to your pm. I just havent had much time on the pc this summer.

Ive also had my attention focused elsewhere recently. My brother was holed up in his apartment complex which was only 1000 feet from the ocean (Gulfport) when Katrina hit and we havent heard from him yet. Hopefully he just isnt able to get thru.

I hope things are going well for you.

Joe


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

dakotajo said:


> Ive also had my attention focused elsewhere recently. My brother was holed up in his apartment complex which was only 1000 feet from the ocean (Gulfport) when Katrina hit and we havent heard from him yet. Hopefully he just isnt able to get thru.


Really hope everything is ok with your bro DJ. Take care.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Rev,

Thanks for the reply. I saw on tv that the casino he formerly worked for was brought inland and smashed to bits. If he did make it thru, he will definitely be out of a job.

Joe


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Ditto. Hope your brother is OK Joe.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

good to hear from you Joe. hope all's well with your brother and yourself; let us know when you hear from him

pip


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

oh no, joe! i hope your brother is okay! keep us posted, k?


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey guys,

For those reading this post, I finally got a call from my brother. Hes safe and sound. The building he was in was half destroyed but he amazingly came out of it without a scratch.

He told me his area of Gulfport was totally and completely destroyed. 4 people died in his neighborhood and there were alot of people injured.

Hes living on the military food(cant remember the abbrevation) that they are handing out. Hes spent the last couple of days helping distribute food and water out of the back of a truck to different areas of Biloxi and Gulport.

The casino he worked in(Grand) was wrecked so hes out of a job. One thing he told me that I havent heard on tv is that when the casinos were destroyed, alot of money got scattered in the debris on the coastline. I saw on tv that there were slot machines smashed all over the place but I just assumed that the casinos removed the money before the storm hit. He told me he was tempted to grab some but he was too scared he would get shot for looting.

Anyway thats all he really told me. Due to a long line at the phone he wasnt able to talk long. Were just glad hes safe and sound.

Joe


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

That's great news Joe! I'm happy everything is Ok.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

glad to hear that joe


----------

